# Was there ever a Jackson Warrior 7??



## SnowfaLL (Jan 9, 2007)

Anyone know of or have any pics of a Warrior 7? kinda curious.


----------



## Mark. A (Jan 9, 2007)

Not that I know of, but if this was a 7 and the headstock had green binding too....:O


----------



## Nipples (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow. Thats pretty sweet.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 9, 2007)

Yea I JUST saw that picture on JCF and thought.. Shit that would be a nice 7 lol


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 9, 2007)

That is so badass \m/


----------



## skinhead (Jan 9, 2007)

Mark. A said:


> Not that I know of, but if this was a 7 and the headstock had green binding too....:O



Mark you send me that pic, it's amazing dude!

Black+Green it's a perfect combination, and with green binding, OMFG!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 9, 2007)

As far as I know, there's ONE Warrior 7, ordered by a JCF member. My second one was going to be a Warrior with the warbird finish, maple board with black fins and binding, and OFR7. However, I had a kid instead.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 9, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> As far as I know, there's ONE Warrior 7, ordered by a JCF member. My second one was going to be a Warrior with the warbird finish, maple board with black fins and binding, and OFR7. However, I had a kid instead.



Sucker  That sounds like it would have been a sweet guitar. Wouldn't it be required to join a black metal band if you got that though?


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 10, 2007)

That is a badass guitar. I'll be a custom 7 could be had with that body shape.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 10, 2007)

I saw a Custom Warrior 7 on a Jackson guit. forum...


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 10, 2007)

GREEN??!?!?! IN BLACK METAL!?>!?!q11!1 

heathen :/


----------



## Shawn (Jan 10, 2007)

Mark. A said:


> Not that I know of, but if this was a 7 and the headstock had green binding too....:O



 Although im into Strat-style guitars, that is very nice. Sharp looking axe and I like the green/black combo too.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 11, 2007)

That's a severely metal guitar.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 11, 2007)

That would be highly cool as a 7. Who's the guy it belong's too?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 11, 2007)

What about Matt Crooks? One of his main 7's is listed as a Death Warrior or something like that.


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 11, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Although im into Strat-style guitars, that is very nice. Sharp looking axe and I like the green/black combo too.



I too am a super strat guy, but that guitar is fucking insane!


----------



## Stitch (Jan 13, 2007)

Everyone is convinced that Silenoz is using a Warrior 7 in the video for "Progenies of the Great Apocalypse" by Dimmu Borgir. Bollocks in my opinion, but that is what i heard...


----------



## skinhead (Jan 13, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Although im into Strat-style guitars, that is very nice. Sharp looking axe and I like the green/black combo too.



Man here i have THE guitar.

Schecter Sunset 7 Custom:





Black satin with green binding.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 13, 2007)

A 7 string Warrior would own so hard.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Everyone is convinced that Silenoz is using a Warrior 7 in the video for "Progenies of the Great Apocalypse" by Dimmu Borgir. Bollocks in my opinion, but that is what i heard...


forgot where I saw this but dimmu admitted using the sevenstrings in the video but did not on the cd (they said they just tuned down to whatever they needed)

check the screen shot- looks like a KE7R (reverse headstock)












heres a KE7R picture


----------



## Hexer (Jan 14, 2007)

definitally a kelly and not a warrior!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 14, 2007)

the other guy (Galder) appeared to be using a six-string king v in the video


----------



## Stitch (Jan 15, 2007)

Haha, , i was just saying what i had heard...

Good call on that...tbh, i like Dimmu Borgir, but i don't care enough about the guitarists to check out details like that.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, in that vid Silenoz has the KE7 and Galder has a King V 6.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 16, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> What about Matt Crooks? One of his main 7's is listed as a Death Warrior or something like that.



It's not completely a Warrior. It's a combination of the Warrior and the Death Angel. It's got the back half of the DA with the front half of the Warrior.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 16, 2007)

Isn't that a Kelly upper "horn" too? Fucking cool guitar


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, for those of you that are JCF members, Newc's virtually brand new CS Warrior 7 is up for sale.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2007)

For the low low price of exactly how many thousands of dollars?


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 16, 2007)

$2500 - which really isn't bad for what it is.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2007)

No, I figured it would be more. If this were about 3 months from now I could actually afford it.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 16, 2007)

Someone on here should buy the thing.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2007)

Won't last long enough for me to snag it


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 16, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Isn't that a Kelly upper "horn" too? Fucking cool guitar



Nope, the upper horn is from the warrior, it's _slightly _different from the kelly.


----------



## noodles (Jan 16, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Well, for those of you that are JCF members, Newc's virtually brand new CS Warrior 7 is up for sale.



Whoever buys it is going to have to paint it.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 16, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Someone on here should buy the thing.



I wonder if he'd take a kidney in trade?



noodles said:


> Whoever buys it is going to have to paint it.



And put EMGs in it!


----------



## noodles (Jan 16, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> And put EMGs in it!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 16, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> Nope, the upper horn is from the warrior, it's _slightly _different from the kelly.


 
The Warrior has a horn, the Kelly has a hump. Your guitar has a hump too. Take a look at the one Mike's just posted.



Matt Crooks said:


> And put EMGs in it!


 
Might as well if you're repainting it anyway


----------



## noodles (Jan 16, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Might as well if you're repainting it anyway


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 16, 2007)

noodles said:


> Whoever buys it is going to have to paint it.



As I emailed around to the band, the paint is probably all that's stopping me from risking a divorce...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 16, 2007)

If you get it reprayed in the warbird finish you wanted...


----------



## Hexer (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd take it just like it is even though I'd have chosen a different paintjob. but I cant afford it and I already have a custom 7 on order so I'll stop thinking about it NOW!


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 16, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> As I emailed around to the band, the paint is probably all that's stopping me from risking a divorce...



Like Dan used to say... "You know why divorces are so expensive?".... "They're worth it"  Seriously, that guitar is a paint job and a neck plate away from what you were going to order - and no waiting!

If I had $2500, I'd hit this for sure... but I don't.



metalfiend666 said:


> The Warrior has a horn, the Kelly has a hump. Your guitar has a hump too. Take a look at the one Mike's just posted.



Sorry - you are correct the upper horn/hump/thingy is from the kelly, the lower horn is from the warrior.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 16, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> Like Dan used to say... "You know why divorces are so expensive?".... "They're worth it"  Seriously, that guitar is a paint job and a neck plate away from what you were going to order - and no waiting!
> 
> If I had $2500, I'd hit this for sure... but I don't.



It's also a maple board and mahogany body away from it, which pretty much rules it out. Well, that and the fact that *I* don't have $2500, either. Maybe C-Lo should buy it?


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 16, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Maybe C-Lo should buy it?



From the looks of CPF, I don't think he's going to have the $2,500 right now either


----------



## noodles (Jan 16, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> If you get it reprayed in the warbird finish you wanted...



Considering that he is an endorser, it really doesn't make financial sense to do that. It would be cheaper for him to order one to his specs, than pay to have it repainted.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2007)

Are endorsers allowed to sell their guitars if they're still endorsed? Seems like something Jackson wouldn't like to me.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 16, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> From the looks of CPF, I don't think he's going to have the $2,500 right now either



True. However, it looks like we're going to be drunk and passed out somewhere. 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Are endorsers allowed to sell their guitars if they're still endorsed? Seems like something Jackson wouldn't like to me.



Yes, but we only get a limited number per year. They do frown upon the practice, though...

Paging Mr. Mustaine...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2007)

In that case order a custom Jackson to my specs, get it, and not like it, and sell it to me at endorser price


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 16, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> True. However, it looks like we're going to be drunk and passed out somewhere.



A noble goal. I plan on that goal as well 



eaeolian said:


> Yes, but we only get a limited number per year. They do frown upon the practice, though...
> 
> Paging Mr. Mustaine...



When is the great Mustaine ESP sell off going to happen?



noodles said:


> Considering that he is an endorser, it really doesn't make financial sense to do that. It would be cheaper for him to order one to his specs, than pay to have it repainted.



True - but the wait time would be _a lot_ shorter.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 16, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> True - but the wait time would be _a lot_ shorter.



Yes, but 18 months give me a lot of time to come up with a way to pay for it.


----------



## noodles (Jan 16, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Yes, but 18 months give me a lot of time to come up with a way to pay for it.



Selling dwarves into slave labor is not an option.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 16, 2007)

noodles said:


> Selling dwarves into slave labor is not an option.



I could use me a dwarf 'round the new place.


----------



## noodles (Jan 16, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> I could use me a dwarf 'round the new place.



On second thought, sell me to Matt. I'll have my choice of amps and guitars to play.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 16, 2007)

noodles said:


> On second thought, sell me to Matt. I'll have my choice of amps and guitars to play.



Problem is.... if I had the money Mike needed to buy the Warrior, I'd buy the Warrior myself and not the dwarf


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey matt - is that a nutsack hanging off of dwarf the dancing dave's chin?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 16, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> It's not completely a Warrior. It's a combination of the Warrior and the Death Angel. It's got the back half of the DA with the front half of the Warrior.



Thats quite amazing.. I always loved those Death Angels / Death Kelly/warriors or wahtever..

Buttttt I think Im gonna settle on the Kelly shape when I attempt building my own guitar. just for the fact of owning a KE-1 has been my dream for the past like 5 years.. so a KE7 replica will be nice..

You should get a maple fretboard Death angel


----------



## Pauly (Jan 16, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> It's not completely a Warrior. It's a combination of the Warrior and the Death Angel. It's got the back half of the DA with the front half of the Warrior.



   

That's sweet as!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 17, 2007)

eaeolian said:


>


 
Mike, for those of us who aren't JCF members, care to post the specs of that please?


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 17, 2007)

Not Mike, but a regular JCF'er, so...

Here's the description from JCF:

I like it, but 7-strings is really one more than I need. The neck on this thing is phenomenally comfy. I played a K-7 once, and the neck was nice. This is better. I believe it's also the KV profile, but in a 7-string width.

Alder body, oiled maple neck, ebony board with MOP fins, binding on head and neck, abalone logo, Blood Splatter with matching headstock, Duncan Distortion(Bridge) and Custom(Neck), OFR, V/T/3-way. Jack on lower bout like 1990 Warriors. Currently has EB 9s (9-52? 56? not sure, but it's comfy). Apparently Duncan doesn't make tremspaced 7-string pickups yet, so the Distortion was aligned with the lower strings rather than the treble strings, but there's no loss of tone that I can detect. the Custom is perfectly aligned, though.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers Matt. Is it a bolt on or neck through?


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## eaeolian (Jan 17, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Cheers Matt. Is it a bolt on or neck through?



It's bolt-on. Why, I don't know.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 17, 2007)

Deal breaker for me, wouldn't pay that much for a bolt on, no wonder it's only $2500


----------



## butterflyrhoads (Mar 22, 2009)

hey, i'm a big jackson fan, and this is my first time on going for a custom shop. i was planning for a 7 string warrior, with a photo of me & my family as a graphic. it's gonna a bolt on, with 2 seymour duncan phase 1's, and a neck exactly like a DXMG. my questions are: 1) can jackson do the finish, and 2) can you give me a rough estimation on how much it's gonna cost. thanks a lot!


----------



## MFB (Mar 22, 2009)

Last post in this thread :01-17-200*7*, 11:44 AM

Wow


----------



## AySay (Mar 22, 2009)

MFB said:


> Last post in this thread :01-17-200*7*, 11:44 AM
> 
> Wow


----------



## Dusty201087 (Mar 22, 2009)

butterflyrhoads said:


> hey, i'm a big jackson fan, and this is my first time on going for a custom shop. i was planning for a 7 string warrior, with a photo of me & my family as a graphic. it's gonna a bolt on, with 2 seymour duncan phase 1's, and a neck exactly like a DXMG. my questions are: 1) can jackson do the finish, and 2) can you give me a rough estimation on how much it's gonna cost. thanks a lot!



1) Probably

2) How much you got. Jackson CS = mucho expensive.

And massive bump


----------



## Nuke (Dec 16, 2009)

And yet another bump for a dead thread 

Actually I ordered that CS Warrior7 as a bolt on because it was only $2500, vs $5000 for a neckthrough 

Yeah, I'm a cheap and easy bastard 

Plus given the sheer mass of the thing, I don't think there was any sustain lost 


I did eventually sell it, to Nick Hartman of Zilch. Met him at NAMM in '08.

If anyone knows if he's looking to sell it.....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't prefer neck through because of some myth about increased sustain, etc  I dig it for the aesthetics and upper fret access, plus I love painted necks, and painted bolt ons are just funny 

I've considered ordering a CS Jackson a few times. The wait, not the cash, is probably what's holding me back.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 16, 2009)

Nuke said:


> And yet another bump for a dead thread
> 
> Actually I ordered that CS Warrior7 as a bolt on because it was only $2500, vs $5000 for a neckthrough
> 
> ...



No, but I wish I'd been in a financial position to buy it from you, since I had always intended to order one, then FMIC got in the way.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 16, 2009)

butterflyrhoads said:


> hey, i'm a big jackson fan, and this is my first time on going for a custom shop. i was planning for a 7 string warrior, with a photo of me & my family as a graphic. it's gonna a bolt on, with 2 seymour duncan phase 1's, and a neck exactly like a DXMG. my questions are: 1) can jackson do the finish, and 2) can you give me a rough estimation on how much it's gonna cost. thanks a lot!



are you serious?


----------



## Nuke (Mar 24, 2011)

And in related news, I just got this one back. It was in a GC in Pittsburgh, of all places 

Anyhoo, it's good to have it back.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 24, 2011)

Nuke said:


> And in related news, I just got this one back. It was in a GC in Pittsburgh, of all places
> 
> Anyhoo, it's good to have it back.



Necro-bump, but awesome, so it may be warranted.

Mind posting pics/NGD thread?


----------



## Nuke (Mar 26, 2011)

Sure, but the weather here is kinda pissy right now - cold, rain, all that crap (and dark). Maybe tomorrow will be good for pics since my original indoor pics still suck


----------



## technomancer (Mar 26, 2011)

I saw that listed, if it had been a neck-through it would have come home with me 

Congrats on the retrieval


----------



## Nuke (Mar 28, 2011)

Honestly someone will have to post a clip of a neckthrough to compare to this one. It's got plenty of sustain, if that's the issue. Upper-fret access isn't a problem either (though my technical ability in that area isn't great - I can get there easy but have nothing to do when I'm there  )


----------



## Trembulant (Mar 31, 2011)

true, and upper neck access has never been a problem for me on a bolt on as opposed to the body shape. Plus i think it's kinda funny when people say that, i mean how often does one play up in the 22-24 positions if not for a high bend or split second trill or run down. it's pretty pointless argument against a bolt on. especially at the price differences , i'll take a bolt on any day over a neck thru given the choice with a nice fat heel too, that's where the sustain and tone is. paul gilbert finally realized this too and went back to the old school square heel on his pgm. even his fireman set neck has a pretty chunky heel where it could be contoured down a lot.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 31, 2011)

Trembulant said:


> true, and upper neck access has never been a problem for me on a bolt on as opposed to the body shape. Plus i think it's kinda funny when people say that, i mean how often does one play up in the 22-24 positions if not for a high bend or split second trill or run down. it's pretty pointless argument against a bolt on. especially at the price differences , i'll take a bolt on any day over a neck thru given the choice with a nice fat heel too, that's where the sustain and tone is. paul gilbert finally realized this too and went back to the old school square heel on his pgm. even his fireman set neck has a pretty chunky heel where it could be contoured down a lot.



It's also a pointless argument FOR a bolt-on as well, as it all comes down to personal preference and opinion. Regardless, we've had this discussion here over and over and over again and it's not going to be repeated yet again.

You prefer bolt-ons, good for you. I tend to prefer neck through and set necks, but I have a bolt-on on order as well 

If there's anything anybody would like to say about 7 string warriors, cool, but if this turns into another construction argument thread it's getting closed.


----------



## Ketzer (Mar 31, 2011)

I, too, was Eyeballing it. GC wanted something like $1100 for it. Can't imagine how much they gave the poor sap that brought it in.


How I want a Warrior 7. Those X shapes are my favorite (But I don't like the Xiphos.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 31, 2011)

Ketzer said:


> I, too, was Eyeballing it. GC wanted something like $1100 for it. Can't imagine how much they gave the poor sap that brought it in.
> 
> 
> How I want a Warrior 7. Those X shapes are my favorite (But I don't like the Xiphos.



Yeah the Warrior is definitely an awesome design  I'd also some day like to own a Death Kelly just because the design is so insane


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 31, 2011)

Death Kellys are crazy, but King Kellys are where it's at IMO:


----------



## Trembulant (Apr 1, 2011)

technomancer said:


> It's also a pointless argument FOR a bolt-on as well, as it all comes down to personal preference and opinion. Regardless, we've had this discussion here over and over and over again and it's not going to be repeated yet again.
> 
> You prefer bolt-ons, good for you. I tend to prefer neck through and set necks, but I have a bolt-on on order as well
> 
> If there's anything anybody would like to say about 7 string warriors, cool, but if this turns into another construction argument thread it's getting closed.




um, i'm not the one who brought it up? someone else did and you added to it. so why are you calling me out? seems you had to voice your opinion on it too, as if it was something less than = too being a bolt on. so i didn't veer off topic i just added to the conversation. why be all butt hurt and threaten to close the thread just cause you don't like it.


----------



## Ketzer (Apr 1, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Death Kellys are crazy, but King Kellys are where it's at IMO:



I'd just be scared to chip one of those inside points if I had one.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 1, 2011)

Kellys just have that battle axe look thats so Fn gurrrrrrr8.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## technomancer (Apr 1, 2011)

Trembulant said:


> um, i'm not the one who brought it up? someone else did and you added to it. so why are you calling me out? seems you had to voice your opinion on it too, as if it was something less than = too being a bolt on. so i didn't veer off topic i just added to the conversation. why be all butt hurt and threaten to close the thread just cause you don't like it.



I didn't call you out, I pointed out it's been discussed to death and made sure it doesn't get rolling again 

Sorry if you took offense


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 1, 2011)

Nuke said:


> And in related news, I just got this one back. It was in a GC in Pittsburgh, of all places
> 
> Anyhoo, it's good to have it back.



Oh, so YOU bought it? Awesome!


----------



## metalmania408 (Apr 20, 2011)

The warrior shape is by far my favorite body shape from Jackson. I must have a 7 string warrior one of these days!


----------

